# JS, Fokus setzen und Cursor an das Textende eines Textfeldes setzen



## Registrierer (17. Juni 2013)

```
<script language="javascript" type="text/javascript">
function fokus () {
 document.getElementById('FELD_ID').focus();
 document.getElementById('FELD_ID').select();
}
</script>
```
Damit erreiche ich zumindest, das der Fokus auf das Feld und der Text komplett markiert ist.

Was ich aber nicht fand, ist eine Funktion die den Cursor an das Textende setzt.
Weiß jemand Rat?

Vielen Dank.


----------

